# Casio G-shock Dw-056



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This arrived this morning & is the result of a trade I made with DAVID for my Nike Hammer (see the thread below). It's pretty much what I was after when I bought the Nike - a chunky well built digital with a cool (hard to photograph) negative display. Loads of features - alarms, timers, stopwatches etc in a decently sized (still quite big though) 200m water resistant package.

Arguably it's not as stylish as the Nike but it's not like having a small country strapped to my wrist either
















I'll use the timer for the England match this afternoon - rather sadly I know but, hey, what the hell else am I going to use it for??










A lume shot. The display is visible but quite dim in daylight (which is normal apparently) & nigh on invisible when it's dark. However pushing the light button results in a cool green display. The light function can be turned off presumably to increase battery life & so my position isn't given away inadvertently whilst on covert military manouvers


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Got sorted then.

Not as stylish as the Nike IMO but whatever floats your boat.

True you probably won't get many chances to use the chrono. Apart from timing how long you keep it


----------

